# Do people really use coconut oil on their tortoise?



## JaySparks (Nov 26, 2017)

Does it actually do anything? I'm seeing a lot of pictures of people here that have tortoises that are incredibly glossy. I'm not sure if they've just taken the puppers out of a soak but it looks like they've been dipped in oil ready to compete in a bodybuilding competition.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2017)

Most of us wet the tortoises with water for more vivid pictures. But, yes, some members do polish the shell with cold pressed coconut oil.


----------



## JaySparks (Nov 26, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Most of us wet the tortoises with water for more vivid pictures. But, yes, some members do polish the shell with cold pressed coconut oil.



Would you recommend it? would it aid pyramiding?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2017)

There's a pretty in depth thread on the subject where the original poster showed infra red pictures of heat distribution, etc. I can't link it because I'm on my kindle and don't know how to do that from this device.

I don't really see the benefit. But if you do use some sort of oily topical, be sure to polish off the excess with a absorbent cloth to keep dirt from sticking.


----------



## JaySparks (Nov 26, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> There's a pretty in depth thread on the subject where the original poster showed infra red pictures of heat distribution, etc. I can't link it because I'm on my kindle and don't know how to do that from this device.
> 
> I don't really see the benefit. But if you do use some sort of oily topical, be sure to polish off the excess with a absorbent cloth to keep dirt from sticking.



Understood thank you. I don't think i'll be doing this anytime soon as I use topsoil in my substrate mix and my tortoise absolutely loves to burrow. I think i'll stick to daily soaks.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Nov 26, 2017)

JaySparks said:


> Would you recommend it? would it aid pyramiding?


I applied cold pressed extra virgin coconut oil on my tort about a week ago.
I gave him his daily 20minute soak and gently dried his shell. Using my finger I rubbed the oil onto his shell to his great enjoyment. Let it sit while my tort tore into a dandelion and then used a corner of a rag to rub off any excess. 
I have not noticed any more dirt sticking to his shell than before and he seemed to enjoy the rub down so I will continue to do it every other week. It will be a nice way to interact with my tort. 
But that's the only reason I am using it. Not to prevent pyramiding because there is no substitute for proper humidity. Just to pamper my tort.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 26, 2017)

Every few weeks, we give our Sully a rubdown with a handful of coconut oil. She enjoys the attention and the good rub down, the oil soaks into the scutes, makes it all look fresh, clean n nice. After the oil, rubs and more rubs, there is very little to wipe away. Nothing sticks to the shell once rubbed in.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 27, 2017)

There are upsides & potential downsides to the use of coconut oil on shells. As @Yvonne G stated there is an extensive thread in the debate section on this. My opinion from what I understand : 
Upside -
Make shell look great 
Has anti- bacteria & anti fungal properties 
Can help avoid loss of moisture from dry conditions or overhead heat lamps 

Downside : 
Too much / too often can keep the shell from laying down the hardened beta keratin needed ( this would be putting it on several times per week ) 

What I do : 
I use it occasionally. Used it once a week when my torts were < 2 yrs old. Now maybe 3 x / month. My torts live outdoors - so I’m not using desiccating lamps at all. When it is very hot & humid here in So Florida I don’t use it at all unless I see some white mold growing on their shells. Then I do & mold is gone in no time 

There is no damage when used in this fashion & some upsides. IMO. 

If you really seek in depth knowledge about it - wade through that thread. Be sure to read @glitch4200 last few posts as he discovered some potential problems with over use.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 27, 2017)

@Alaskamike makes a lot of good points. Like many things - the key is moderation. Showing a little extra attention to ones pet tortoise with an application or two of coconut oil can't hurt, might not really help, but i know our Sully really does enjoy this extra bit of attention. So, IMHO, thats another plus. Like BamBam says, pampering can be a good thing.


----------



## JaySparks (Nov 27, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> There are upsides & potential downsides to the use of coconut oil on shells. As @Yvonne G stated there is an extensive thread in the debate section on this. My opinion from what I understand :
> Upside -
> Make shell look great
> Has anti- bacteria & anti fungal properties
> ...



What type of coconut oil is it? is it the one that can be found in the cooking section? is there anything such as a chemical or preservatives that I should avoid or should I look for just 100% coconut oil.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2017)

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/coconut-oil.103782/#post-966065

Like Alaska Mike said, be sure to read it clear to the end, as the Original Poster found out a few things at the end of his trial.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 27, 2017)

@JaySparks 
Use 100% coconut oil - cold pressed is best. I get it in cooking section at Costco, but any grocery store should have it. 

Upside is I also use a bit in my hair & as moisturizer for my skin.  & I started putting some in my old dogs food when he started getting hot spots & a dull coat. After a month his hot spots were gone & his coat vastly improved ( could be a coincidence - not a scientific test hahaha )


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry , I couldn't resist !


----------



## JaySparks (Nov 27, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> @JaySparks
> Use 100% coconut oil - cold pressed is best. I get it in cooking section at Costco, but any grocery store should have it.
> 
> Upside is I also use a bit in my hair & as moisturizer for my skin.  & I started putting some in my old dogs food when he started getting hot spots & a dull coat. After a month his hot spots were gone & his coat vastly improved ( could be a coincidence - not a scientific test hahaha )



Luckily we have costco in London - I love their hot dogs. I will go there and see if they sell cold pressed coconut oil.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 27, 2017)

This is what it looks like at our Costco


----------



## Jay Bagley (Nov 27, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> View attachment 223813
> This is what it looks like at our Costco



By no means am I endorsing this product, or recommending it. We put this on our tortoises shell once a week, the third ingredient is coconut oil. I don't know if that helps, but it doesn't seem to hurt. His shell looks pretty good afterwards. We use it in moderation.


----------

